# Crystal Salt Inhalation



## 21471 (Mar 9, 2006)

I found this site: Salt Cavern and there is that something caled "Salt Cavern" can help with my asthma problems. Did you heard about this ?Mayby do you know where are in US "Salt Caverns" ??


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome vantes


----------

